# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  اسماء الطلبة المستفيدين من المنح 2010 / 2011

## الوسادة

*انفرد موقع عمون بالإعلان عن النتائج الأولية 


النتائج الأولية لمنح صندوق دعم الطالب للعام الجامعي 2010 / 2011

النتائج الأولية لقروض صندوق دعم الطالب للعام الجامعي 2010 / 2011

النتائج الأولية لمنح صندوق دعم الطالب (دبلوم كليات المجتمع) للعام الجامعي 2010 / 2011

النتائج الأولية لمنح صندوق الملك عبدالله الثني للتنمية 2010 / 2011


النتائج الأولية لمنح صندوق الأميرة منى لدعم التمريض (تنافس) للعام الجامعي 2010 / 2011*

----------


## كوكو

شكراً لجهودكي الرائعة  :Eh S(21):

----------


## Sc®ipt

يعطيكي الف الف عافية ,,

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]انتي الروعة كوكو 

و الله يعافيك يا زيـــدو 

و ان شالله يكون وجهي خير عكل يللي بفوتوا هون [/align]*

----------

